# [NoName Lenkrad]Formel Professional kein ForceFeedback!!



## Bugsycep (9. März 2007)

hey leute ich hab von nem kumpel mal dieses Formel Professional geborgt bekommen bis ich mir selber ein eigenes Lenkrad kaufe doch irgendwie will es in TDU kein ForeFeedback wiedergeben!ich hab google schon bemüht nach treibern zu suchen aber hab nichts gefunden!vl wisst ihr eine lösung Thx schon einmal!


----------



## Bugsycep (9. März 2007)

Bugsycep am 09.03.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute ich hab von nem kumpel mal dieses Formel Professional geborgt bekommen bis ich mir selber ein eigenes Lenkrad kaufe doch irgendwie will es in TDU kein ForeFeedback wiedergeben!ich hab google schon bemüht nach treibern zu suchen aber hab nichts gefunden!vl wisst ihr eine lösung Thx schon einmal!


keiner ne ahnung?!


----------



## Atropa (9. März 2007)

Bugsycep am 09.03.2007 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> keiner ne ahnung?!


1) Der Thread ist keine 15 Minuten alt, was erwartest du, dass die Leute hier nur so kreisen und darauf warten dir zu helfen ? etwas Geduld musst du schon mitbringen.

2) Hättest du in den Sammelthread geschaut, dann hättest du schon längstens die Antwort zu deinem Problem gefunden.  

3) Mache ich den Thread hier zu, weil es wie gesagt ein Sammelthread für Probleme zu TDU gibt. Hier gehts weiter: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=7&tid=5517848&x=199


----------

